# bass lures for this weekend



## Basserman (Oct 27, 2005)

I figure with the warmer temperatures on the way for this weekend I would hit the water for some bass. I am wondering what lures you guys will be using? I'm not sure but I think with the melting snow and rain the bass might come shallow to feed. What do you think about locations? Thanks and good luck!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

They may be shallow on the banks where the sun is pounding it. Otherwise, they will still be a little bit deeper. Jigs, drop shot, jerk baits


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I got a few really nice bass in late December. I was using a 5" green tube with a small bullet weight above it. Just dragging it across the bottom giving a twitch every now and then. I was fishing really, really slow. All my bites came right next to shore, I think they were just following it in from the deep because I saw a few flashes at it by the shore also that didnt bite. Like they were following it and then saw me and turned tail.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

i am going to try to get out, go to a farm pond that you know well. use a varity but mainly slow moving baits.


----------



## Basserman (Oct 27, 2005)

Ya I think that a pond is a good idea; then we won't have to look as hard for them. Though the last 3 times i've been to my favorite pond i didn't catch anything. I sure hope there are still fish there . I sure would like to get the boat out but I should probably wait.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i really doubt that the bass will be hitting artificials this weekend !! IF they did i would say try a jig n pig or suspending jerkbait worked S-L-O-W-L-Y


----------



## gofeesh (Nov 14, 2006)

Definately the Jig


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I would almost bet that most lakes in Cbus are still locked in with ice... If not, good luck.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i want to know where there's open water!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

johnboy111711 said:


> i want to know where there's open water!



I know a few places!
Bass are there but they are not on my mind!


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

you'll think im crazy but alot of times right after ice out fish will move onto shallow flats in bays n such where the water is the warmest, wich may only be 43-45 degrees. i get my best numbers and some pretty good fish pounding these flats and burning rattletraps, its a total reaction bite and alot of my friends have no confidence in it but 9 outa ten times i catch more this way than any other. the only other bait i use after ice out is a 3in tube with a peged 1/16 ounce weight and i pretty much dead stick it in small deeper pockets on flats, like creek channels ect. i've caught 7lb fish with ice still on parts of the lake doing this


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

if me and my dad go i know what i will be doing.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I would like to know where the open water is also. I want to get as much time on the COLD water as possible as this is an area I am weak in and would like to log some hours fishing it!!! Unitl I started tourny fishing I didnt even get the boat out until Memorial Day.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

change in weather there will be freezing rain and 38 on saturday with sunday being in the 40's and rain.  not sure what im going to do now, see if dads still up for it. dang weather changing  i thought it was going to be 50 lol


----------



## Basserman (Oct 27, 2005)

I just realized the same thing; and the ponds still look frozen. Darn OH weather. Oh well, guess I'll have to wait a little longer. I will definately take the jig-n-pig suggestion into consideration the next time I can get out, thanks for that.


----------

